# Rustic Lard Soap



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've seen lard soaps online and at farmers markets that were big white chunks, broken up. I don't know about the ones online but the ones I saw at a farmers market last year were crumbly and smelled rancid. 

I'd like to make some of these bars just to have on display and of course people could buy them if they wanted to. I'm wondering what shape mold I would need to use to break them into chunks instead of cutting them, and also, would a plain lard bar without scent smell racid after awhile if soaped properly?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I make one totally lard bar, what I have learned is to cut it as soon as you can and you won't have issues. It is also scented with dark knights- you can see the picture on my website of it, sorry computer is running to slow to upload a picture. 
I have two customers that won't let me change anything about the bar even though they both know i can't get the scent anymore, it will trade off to dragons blood since that is the closest i can find to that scent. 
It's a fun simple soap to make and i have yet to have it rancid, but it is also a super hard bar and not fun to drop on your toes. I can clean up the edges without issues as well. Not sure about unscented, I can send you one of my lard bars though if you want to mess with it.

Lynn


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My unscented lard bar does not smell rancid, I use it as laundry stick and it smells like .... soap


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

But I think exposure to heat, weather and elements can definitely effect the longevity of a bar, maybe that is what you are seeing with others??


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

The only way a bar of soap can go rancid is too much superfatting, or too much food product in it such as pumpkin or cucumber... Its not oil anymore when done properly.. its soap... if all the oils have saponified the way they are suppose to... too much lard is my guess... I would pour it into a shallow cardboard box lined with garbage bags, and break into chunks as soon as hard.. with 20 hrs is my guess... thats truly rustic... 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I would not expect my lard bar to smell rancid, just know that some that I have seen were indeed very rancid...to the point of turning my stomach! 

I have a soaping book that says soaps will go rancid after six months or so..LOL...tell that to my 4 year old soaps that don't have much scent left, but they DO NOT smell rancid!
I will try the box method and break asap. My regular soaps I can unmold after just a few hours...once cool...cannot cut them until about 12-24 hours though...the breaking might happen best at an earlier time. 

Will be fun to try.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I bet the Lard was rancid before it was made in to soap.
Rancid fats make nasty soap. :ick
Fran


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, it probably was rancid before soaping. I was quite surprised someone would offer such nastiness to the public and wondered if anyone actually bought it and did they think it was good soap? Oh..to be a fly in the soap sometime


----------

